# What Is Yao's Vertical Leap?



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

I was just wondering. If it is in the 20's that is pretty darn good for a guy 7'5


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

does it really matter?

i mean he can like stand on his tippy toes and dunk


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

of course vertical leap matters for centers like yao. yao's seems pretty decent and has been a dunk machine so far. looks like he consistantly gets his head about a foot from the rim on most dunks. i'm sure that jumping as high as he could he could get a few more inches so it should be higher than than 20".


----------



## THELAKESHOW (Oct 9, 2002)

Ming has a 28" vertical.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Proof?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he is a very good athlete...i just fear the dreaded foot problems after a few years..epecially, with his game schedule.


Edited by mduke. Please check your PM


----------

